# CA20 Problems



## budd_9 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey i'm new to the site umm i recently bought an 86 gazelle with the ca20 in it but it needs new head gasket..... what would the most common and/or obvious reason for this.....?
Cheers


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Overheating, old age, overheating, running it too hard, overheating, bad gas, overheating, wear and tear, overheating, the list goes on and on...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes head gaskets simply deteriorate over time and fail. Overheating can definately cause it to fail, as well. You will probably get a better idea once the head is off and inspection can be made of the gasket and by checking the cylinder head deck for warpage.


----------



## budd_9 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey smj999smj would the sr20 motor bolt straight in and up to the standard five speed in the gazelle?


----------

